
The Technology of Nostalgia - skellertor
https://blog.humphd.org/the-technology-of-nostalgia/
======
Crinus
> the browser APIs necessary to make this "90s" effect possible, and when they
> were first shipped ... In 2019 it only takes a few lines of code to do the
> kind of creative things we struggled with in 1999.

Uh, none of the mentioned APIs are necessary to put trailing stars at the
mouse pointer (i mean, it is a "90s" effect after all, the hint about the
necessity of these post 2010s APIs is in the name) and in fact i cannot even
think why they'd be necessary in the first place. I made such silly effects
back in the 90s myself and there was no struggle at all, especially the trail
stuff is ridiculously simple and i think you can even do it in Netscape 4.x
with a few lines of code.

